# Night sweats and crazy dreams...



## Catastrophizer (Aug 23, 2010)

...


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Vivid/abnormal dreams and sweating are listed as of the side effects of effexor.


----------



## Chahta (Jan 13, 2011)

Effexor sucks


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

Ask your doc if you can add cyproheptadine, it works for my night sweats and they're not even drug induced. It should help you sleep better too. I've been taking it without any problems, maybe some dry mouth but thats about it. I'm going to stop taking it though because I found that meditating before sleep seems to help with my particular case.


----------



## Chairman Dan (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes, i regularly have night sweats and really bad recurring dreams - and i'm not on any medication whatsoever. I believe it's all related to my social anxiety and post-traumatic stress because whenever i have a really stressful week there is a marked difference in how much i wake up sweating in the middle of the night. In other words, the less i worry, the better the sleep.


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

Out of all the medications i have tried effexor gave me the worst night sweats and side effects. It made me feel like crap so maybe you are not suited to this med as it is an snri and not an ssri like your last one. The norephenerine bit might not be something that needs tampering with just a thought.


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

I started taking medication for depression and anxiety when I was fifteen (so thats 13 years ago) and they never knew what was going to work best for me so I think I've been on a dozen different meds. I stopped taking them altogether about three years ago because my memory got so bad that I literally had to start writing down what I had to do that day or I would forget. I would be in the car and not know where I was going. I had terrible nightmares that would cause me to wake up screaming and sweating, but I could never remember the dreams. I just knew they were terrifying. On top of that, my coordination got messed up and I would literally bump into walls because my balance was off. Anyways, I got off the meds, and although its much better than what it was, its not entirely gone. Being on meds for so long really messed with my brain. And thats why I'm very weary when people say their on medication because the long term affects can be bad. You really need to talk with your doctor about the side effects, because they may be with you long after you decide to stop taking that particular med. Make sure you trust your doctor, because alot of them don't really know what their doing, its all trial and error with these medications. But, if the drugs your on now seem to be doing you wonders then thats great, just be really careful because these drugs are messing with the chemicals in your brain. And you need your brain  Hope you start feeling better.


----------



## LittleSister (Jan 22, 2011)

When I was 15 I was on Effexor briefly, apart from not seeming to do anything for me at all, they probably had the same effect... Although I probably couldn't tell the difference between any other night. Sleeping and myself just don't get along :/


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It can happen, but I would continue to monitor until the new medication has started taking full effect. 

It is part of anxiety - seemingly subconscious thinking at night. You might want to figure out what is going on in the dreams - do dream analysis on them. Usually, they are symbolic and really mean something less scary most of the time.


----------

